
How to get people to look at online ads carefully: turn it into a game! - amichail

======
mauricecheeks
I saw an incredible banner ad the other day:

"Click on these features to upgrade this Honda Civic" (picture of honda + some
words to click on)

Each time you clicked a feature the Civic was being upgraded & transformed
into a VW Rabbit.

It was GREAT!

------
amichail
Try something like <http://listengame.org> but with ads instead of music.

~~~
herdrick
You're right. There was a common 'punch the monkey/president' banner ad a few
years ago - I think it was successful.

